# Convertir fcc port a usb?



## rov14 (Jul 8, 2008)

buens noches el tema va en la siguiente dirección simplemente es utilizar esos puertos donde va un cable para floppy en las tarjetas madres como usb osea crear un convertidor de puerto fcc a usb la verdad muchos diran para que si hay tantos adaptadores ya creados pues en mi caso particular tengo una maquina de bordar cuesta un ojo de la cara y esta ya es obsoleta desde que la compre porque usa el famoso floppy para cargar los dibujos a la maquina y quisiera que la comunidad del www meayudara en este caso he visto muchas disketteras de conexión usb pero al contrario no he visto nada para quitarme este problema de tener que comprar a cada rato un diskette o una caja por que la durabilidad de este medio es casi inexistente

   a todo aquel que pueda aportar algo se lo agradeceria en el alma 
  Gracias a todos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

que yo sepa no se puede.. la especificacion del usb es mucho mas rapida que la del floppy... no puedes convertir algo mas lento a algo mas rapido, por eso hay disketeras usb pero no hay convertidores floppy a usb... 

A menos que alguien mas haya visto otra cosa por alli..


----------



## rov14 (Feb 22, 2009)

ya hay un producto en el mercado


----------

